# Phrag with stunted multiple growths



## Tom499 (May 2, 2018)

Bought this Phrag besseae (‘Colossal x ‘Bleeding Heart’) without asking for photos. Was really excited to get such a clone.

I can't see any obvious signs of pests or diseases, to me it looks like it has been sprayed with a herbicide or similar chemical which has triggered these many stunted growths.

Would appreciate any guidance on recovering it, I would hate to lose it. 











how to deactivate my account


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2018)

Looks like it hasn't been repotted in a very long time, so I'd check the roots right off.

It may have been treated with megadoses of rooting hormone, stimulating multiple growths but stunting the growth of individuals. Only time will undo that.


----------



## Tom499 (May 2, 2018)

Good point Ray. I've just repotted into my preferred S/H culture. Roots don't look too bad, hopefully with the newer growths being in contact with the medium will trigger some new ones.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2018)

I got a bunch like that. The problem is its going to be stolonous. If the roots are good just let it grow like that, but you may have to air-layer it. Good luck.


----------

